# Salmonid catches PB, 30lb Flathead



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

went with Mark (Salmonid) today to a spot he found on the GMR about 2 months ago where he caught his previous PB flattie of 18lb. river was up about a foot and muddy, and about 62 degrees. caught on cut shad. we fished from 130pm to about 530 pm, fish came about 3pm. had 2 others that got off along with me losing one as well. fish was released to fight another day. welcome to the 30lb club Mark!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats Mark!
I never pegged you for a cat man, but a fish and a screaming drag will do in any storm, eh?
Way to go!
LMJ


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Man Nice fish, bet that was a RUSH. CONGRATS....We also fished with those same conditions last night with a light rain on the Scioto and the channels were hitting like crazy, the weather is right.... time to grab the poles.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dink ( my catfishing mentor along with Mellon) did a fine job of landing the fish on the first chance and after getting him out of a snag, i was certainly glad to see him being wrestled out of the water! We hooked a few others but they all came unglued, and did we mention it was down right cooooold out there today in the howling wind.

LMJ, Heck you name it, Ill fish for it and probably already have, the last 2 years I have put a serious focus on figuring out cats, got a new bigger boat and will spend most of this winter figuring out blue cats..... 

Thanks for the pics Dink!
Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Mark, I am happy for you!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

congrats on a very nice fish!!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Mark,

Hopefully the bigguns will be biting on the ohio on Sunday.

Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Mark. Sorry I got home so late ir I'd have called.

PS. You like like a dork in your picture!!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the big flathead.

Those things are something a fella likes to get after.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the PB!!:B


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

man - awsome fish! you have put in plently of time and where over due for a hog, so well deserved. Very cool that you caught out of your own spot as well. 

Flats in the daytime? I'm confused


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish mark, give me a call i will be home the 2nd and i want to get out for alittle bit


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

looks strikingly close in resemblence to the flathead H2O Mellon caught not too long ago....not saying anything negative by this.....but look at the "scar" on its head....and then check out the one that Bryan caught....could be....even resembles the same place he caught his.....could just be me though

anymatter--- GREAT FISH!!!! and congrats on the PB


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead King 06 said:


> looks strikingly close in resemblence to the flathead H2O Mellon caught not too long ago....not saying anything negative by this.....but look at the "scar" on its head....and then check out the one that Bryan caught....could be....even resembles the same place he caught his.....


Mark,

Have you been fishing in my spot? You know the spot next to area 51, down river from spot 43, 3 clicks North of secret location 43?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Thanks for the pics Dink!


Boy Dink, your getting really good at being the camera man! You've been there for three recent PB's! Your due to break your own PB soon! :B


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Boy Dink, your getting really good at being the camera man! You've been there for three recent PB's! Your due to break your own PB soon! :B


bryan you forgot to mention netboy and camera man. He is a multi tool guy  . I hope to get out next weekend if you guys are interested. And mellon the shad are in extremely thick at my spot, 10 inches and up


----------

